# Does your golden play rough?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Took Scout out to play with some older, more boisterous dogs. Despite the dogs being very nice, they play really rough and it turns Scout off. Do your goldies play rough or are they more gentle/innocent?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Atticus is very gentle. Always. Atticus is from a breeder.

Jordie runs if it gets too rough. But he'll snap if the other dog gets too rough and he's penned in. Jordie's a rescue.

Scout gets too rough sometimes. We have to calm her down. She's a rescue.

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oak play rough a lot of the time. They bite at each others face and ears all the time. They can also play nice with a toy between them.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen can play really gentle with those dogs who require that kind of play style, and then he can play so rough most people would think he is in a dog fight, although I know better. Just depends on who he is playing with!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine usually play pretty good with each other, sometimes I have to step in and stop a fight, not serious but I stop it before it gets there.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The way mine growl and bite eachother you'd think they're killing eachother sometimes... then they both flop over on the ground, tongues hanging out with big smiley faces and have a good cuddle together lol They loooove wrestling and tug of war with eachother.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine love to wrestle, pull each other around and bitey face. And then two seconds later giving each other kisses. Then round 2,3 or 15 starts. But I do have to say they have been gentle with Shelby and Daisy.


----------



## Milo's_Mom (Sep 9, 2009)

Milo *loves* a good wrestling partner! He seems to alter his play depending on the other dog for the most part, can be gentle if need be.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately when they are playing with each other - I always think I will find bite marks/blood but never do and they have never gone too far (never heard either of them cry). It's bitey faces, zoomies, you name it they do it. 

If we meet other dogs over the field Reeva tends to give them a wide berth unless it's a dog she has met before and Quinn will play chase but never get close enough to make body contact


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My two probably fall in the _rough and soft_ vote.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> The way mine growl and bite eachother you'd think they're killing eachother sometimes... then they both flop over on the ground, tongues hanging out with big smiley faces and have a good cuddle together lol They loooove wrestling and tug of war with eachother.


This is exactly like mine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady totally amazes me how he adjusts his play according to the size and age of the other dog. I have seen him play VERY ROUGH with his golden retriever friend Wallace, who is the same age. To not even making a move, so that a chihuaha would be able to play with him, just just giving nudges to an elderly samoyed.

In our old neighborhood, anybody who walked their dog would bring their dog to play with Brady. All the dogs loved him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It varies with my boys. It's usually a lot of play-bowing and chasing each other around the house, but they can get into some all out wrestling matches if they're both in the mood.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maggie and Tucker play rough with each other, but they leave the other two alone. Emmy is very similar to Heidi in that she will ignore it until she gets tired of it, then walk over and grumble very deeply in her throat to break it up. I think it's a mom thing. Luke just has nothing to do with playing with the others at all. He doesn't believe he's a dog and is actually offended by their play, haha.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My dogs adapt to the play styles of other dogs. However, Layla will only really play rough with dogs that she knows well haha!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny can be rough or gentle. She loves to growl, play bite, grab, paw AND that's with US. She doesn't play with other dogs. We're her friends.

Or I can say "That's enough" and she will sit for petting and tummy rubs.

She can do it all!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When things start to get even a little boisterous in the house, my favourite words are "Outside you go!". If I let them play tackle tag in the house, my wood floors would be destroyed, furniture be moved and anything on the furniture @ risk of destruction. 

When they're moved outside, play turns into a fun game of tag with the fastest one in control. Because of the large area they have to run, it's a great workout and a lot more fun for all of them. It's not unusual to see them making a race track around the garden shed (where they play hide & seek) and then a golden pile rolling around the grass. The roughness also appears to be much less outside!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Crockett plays rough when we initiate it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, they do- as does the shepherd puppy. But, they're not out of control.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin will play rough or gentle depending on the dog. He plays really gentle with little dogs...it so cute! He does like to play with only one dog at a time though. If another tries to get in on the action he'll tell them off! LOL!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys are older but they still can get pretty wild. Selka always initiates it and then he 's the one who lets Gunner know if it's getting too rough. Then they are like Marlene's, laying around together, tongues hanging out. : )


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Took Scout out to play with some older, more boisterous dogs. Despite the dogs being very nice, they play really rough and it turns Scout off. Do your goldies play rough or are they more gentle/innocent?


my dog plays rough with dogs her size when out and stuff, but as have two smaller dogs at home one being a puppy and she plays realli gental with them,  she treats the puppy like she is one of her own :


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sully always sounds like she is going to tear someone apart, but doesn't. Definitely bark worse than bite. Scotty is a lover not a fighter. He will step in between Sully and her cousin if he thinks it is getting too rough. Of course, at times he tries to pull Sully across the floor by the back of her neck.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My boy Rocky plays gentle with my eldest dog, Buddy. He'll often lay on his back and just throw his paws in the air. He's more of a runner, though. He's usually running around the house playing tag instead of wrestling. But when he plays with just me, it's a full on wrestling match! I don't think he means to be rough, but he can easily knock me over and pin me down :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,they play rough and are very vocal,most of all,Titus!.
Priska would playgrowl when tugging!.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ doesn't like rough play either. He seems more comfortable playing a little more rough with his own "brother" Pugsly and he growls very loudly. But he still isn't as rough as most dogs I see.


----------

